# Audi’s “R” numbers??



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Does anyone know all the motorsport cars R numbers at Audi?
His is what I know:
R1 - ?
R2 - ?
R3 - ?
R4 - ?
R5 - ?
R6 - ?
R7 - ?
R8 – 1999-2006 R8 Sport Racing Car








R9 - ? 
R10 2006-onwards R10 TDI Sports Racing Car








R11 - 2004 Audi A4 DTM R11 B6








R12 - 2005 Audi A4 DTM R12 B7








R12+ - 2006 Audi A4 DTM R12+ B7








R13 - 2007 Audi A4 DTM R13 B7








R14 - 2008 Audi A4 DTM R14 B8


----------

